# A different bunch of ANTROL bottles



## Longhunter (Dec 12, 2012)

I am seeing a different type of ANTROL bottle starting to show up on ebay. They are clear, round and have 3 little half circle cut-outs in the top edge.
 We have all seen the bottles made to lay on their side. This is something new to me.
 Anyone else know anything about how many ANTROL bottles are out there?

 I know of 2 different sizes from ebay. There is a 2 1/2" tall size and a 1 1/4" tall size.

 They look like this:


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is a pic of the 3 little cut-outs in the top rim:


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 12, 2012)

Here is a pic of the 1 1/4" tall size:


----------



## RIBottleguy (Dec 12, 2012)

Funny you mention this bottle.  I dug my first one like this last week.  It still had the original green metal screw cap.  I'm not sure which one came first, but I'm thinking this is an earlier one.


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 13, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RIBottleguy
> 
> Funny you mention this bottle.  I dug my first one like this last week.  It still had the original green metal screw cap.  I'm not sure which one came first, but I'm thinking this is an earlier one.


 
 BTW... what does the cap look like?


----------



## madman (Dec 14, 2012)

yep the clear ones ive found in 30s dumps nice bottle!


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 17, 2012)

Jerry:

*Any comment about these bottles?*


----------



## jerry2143 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hi Mike, 
    E-mail me or "PM" your phone numberto me and I will call you. It is too involved for me too type it up. It would be a very long story and would take me forever too type it one finger at a time.


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 18, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  jerry2143
> 
> Hi Mike,
> E-mail me or "PM" your phone numberto me and I will call you. It is too involved for me too type it up. It would be a very long story and would take me forever too type it one finger at a time.


 
 Look in your "IN" box for a pm from me.

 Thanks Jerry!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Dec 18, 2012)

I sold a lot on the bay a few years ago. I was disappointed in the result but that's auctions, you never know what will happen.


----------



## Longhunter (Dec 19, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I sold a lot on the bay a few years ago. I was disappointed in the result but that's auctions, you never know what will happen.


 
 Aw man...... I would love to have one of those amber Antrol bottles. (I'm looking)

 By the way..... I did find the round Antrols in the book (in the insect poison area... duh).

 The code number is *KX-36*

 []


----------

